# Hempwood Hybrid



## KFrisbie (Apr 12, 2022)

Chopped up some Hempwood and made some Hybrids. On Jr Gents


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 12, 2022)

Wow! Those look great.


----------



## sorcerertd (Apr 12, 2022)

That's pretty cool!  Something for everyone to do with the blowouts they are having, right?


----------



## KMCloonan (Apr 12, 2022)

Very cool!


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 13, 2022)

That is very cool. The colours really compliment the wood.
 I have some thin hempwood samples, that I couldn‘t figure out what to do with. I’ll have to try this on the next pour.


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 13, 2022)

Those are really interesting. For some reason they remind me of some kind of pudding dessert and now I'm hungry.


----------

